# K3 Text to Speech Won't Turn OFF



## mbw (Feb 16, 2009)

The Text to Speech on my K3 will not cut off. When I go to turn it off, the turn off option is not available, only turn on speech. So I turn it on, then go back and the turn off and pause options are available. I turn the TTS off and it stops, but every time I bring the Kindle out of sleep mode the text to speech is on again. It will stop reading on its's own after a few paragraphs, but starts up again after coming out of sleep mode. I tried turning the Kindle off for several minutes but this did not fix the problem. Any one else having this problem or have a suggestion?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you done a Restart? (Home, Menu, Settings, Menu, Restart) *NOT RESET to factory defaults!*
This will usually fix most odd things that are going on with the Kindle, just like your computer, once in a while it needs to reboot.
However, if this doesn't help, I would call customer service.


----------



## mbw (Feb 16, 2009)

I will give the restart a try. Thanks for your help!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Don't keep us in suspense, did it help or is it still doing a filibuster? 

best wishes,
Scott


----------



## bobvance (Dec 13, 2011)

I had same problem.
It turned out to be that somehow I had turned on the VOICE GUIDE.
  Home, Menu, Settings,VoiceGuide  OFF
fixed it.

bv


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Bob!  And Welcome to KindleBoards!

mbw--are you still having the problem?  Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The original thread dates from March... I hope mbw's fixed the problem by now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> The original thread dates from March... I hope mbw's fixed the problem by now!


I blame it on Bob!



Betsy


----------

